# Great 2011 BMC frame sale at CC...



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

e.g. SLR01 for $2500. Check it. 

2011 BMC Frameset and Complete Bike Sale - Competitive Cyclist


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

You sure put me in a lousy mood! I've decided not to look at BMC for the pricing, and now you show me this! Ok, not really a lousy mood, but more of a "Wish I had the cash NOW" mood.


----------



## old'n'slow (Sep 4, 2007)

I sort of wish CC wouldn't offer these types of deals. I like the fact that I don't see BMC's very often. Makes me feel special....


----------



## ultraman6970 (Aug 1, 2010)

Looks like was true the rumor of CC buying all the remaining stock from BMC then. Good move.


----------



## curt.w (Sep 6, 2011)

So has anybody here bought said sale BMCs from CC? The sale is still on apparently. The only LBS nearby who carries BMC says it'll be ~4 weeks before the rep can get him a demo, so I can ride it...


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

I bought my '11 SLR01 from CC prior to the sale... I presume the the only difference between that and buying it on sale is the $1350.


----------



## david58 (Oct 16, 2011)

curt.w said:


> So has anybody here bought said sale BMCs from CC? The sale is still on apparently. The only LBS nearby who carries BMC says it'll be ~4 weeks before the rep can get him a demo, so I can ride it...


I purchased two of the SR02's from CC on the sale. If you purchase from them, ask them to comp your shipping - if you ask they will ship for a greatly reduced amount or free. 

I have only been riding since April (after 25 year break), almost all on a Fuji Cross bike. The BMC is wonderful - my wife and I love our new bikes. Great deal all around from CC.

Kinda wish I'd dropped the extra $500 for the CF, but didn't have it at the moment....


----------



## curt.w (Sep 6, 2011)

I pulled the trigger yesterday with CC for an RM01/Dura-Ace. I called, mostly to find out the backorder status of various components. The sales guy was really helpful, and took $300 off the price shown on the web site, and comped shipping -- with no prompting from me.

Supposedly will ship in a week or two. Fingers crossed!


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

So what did you end up paying for RM01 with DA after that $300 discount?


----------



## curt.w (Sep 6, 2011)

qatarbhoy said:


> So what did you end up paying for RM01 with DA after that $300 discount?


$5597. This is with DA gruppo, DA pedals, upgraded bars/stem (PRO Vibe alloy bars, 3T alloy stem), upgraded Fizik saddle (but not super expensive), and a big upgrade for wheels (the stock ones in their kits are pretty low-end) -- I ordered Easton EA90 SLX clincher wheels.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

curt.w said:


> $5597. This is with DA gruppo, DA pedals, upgraded bars/stem (PRO Vibe alloy bars, 3T alloy stem), upgraded Fizik saddle (but not super expensive), and a big upgrade for wheels (the stock ones in their kits are pretty low-end) -- I ordered Easton EA90 SLX clincher wheels.


Yeah, the wheels in the original list are what? - Aksiums? - definitely a corner-cutter in the mix. That build sounds great - post pics please... (Admittedly my pics are still in the pipeline.)


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

curt.w said:


> $5597. This is with DA gruppo, DA pedals, upgraded bars/stem (PRO Vibe alloy bars, 3T alloy stem), upgraded Fizik saddle (but not super expensive), and a big upgrade for wheels (the stock ones in their kits are pretty low-end) -- I ordered Easton EA90 SLX clincher wheels.


Yeah. You can really do some damage with their custom configurator.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

My girlfriend bought a BMC speedfox from competitive cyclist. The deal was an insane bang for the buck and the bike is overbuilt for her riding....but she's very happy.


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

*Been looking at BMC*

I've been checking out the CC sale. I haven't figured out the difference between the SL01 frame and the SL02. Is it just a different name between the Ultegra build and the 105 build but the frame is the same?


----------



## BIGLex (Sep 4, 2011)

dougrocky123 said:


> I've been checking out the CC sale. I haven't figured out the difference between the SL01 frame and the SL02. Is it just a different name between the Ultegra build and the 105 build but the frame is the same?


Exactly!!!

The frame is exactly the same only difference is the color & of course the components.
All you have to do is decide if you want to go with 105 or Ultegra...

Good luck!


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

*I bought a Road Racer SL01 for the wife...*

... an upgrade from her aluminum Streetfire SSW.

$2200 shipped with complete Utegra. We'll take off her old Mavic Cosmic Carbones, saddle, carbon bars/stem/cranks, sell the old bike complete and make back at least $1200+ easily since it's already decked out with Ultegra 6600G.

Not a bad upgrade. The frame alone was that much at the beginning of the summer. She is excited to say the least and can finally have a black carbon bike to match her husbands


----------



## jonw9 (May 13, 2010)

Just placed my order today. I was thinking about the Wilier Izalco, then saw this. Current offer of free shipping, and I couldn't pass it up. i hope the wife understands the ~$300 price difference.

I wish there was a SRAM option though (around this price).


----------



## krazykj03 (Nov 7, 2011)

they still have the SL01 for $2100, and they have free shipping now till end of this week 11/11/11. i called them and i know they have about a handful left. its a great deal for a bike brand new with full ultegra. Went to my LBS and they have the SL02 for $2400, and that is a 105 build.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

krazykj03 said:


> they still have the SL01 for $2100, and they have free shipping now till end of this week 11/11/11. i called them and i know they have about a handful left. its a great deal for a bike brand new with full ultegra. Went to my LBS and they have the SL02 for $2400, and that is a 105 build.


I'll bet the LBS can do the same price. Other sites are offering the same deals as CC as well. I wonder if BMC is doing this to generate fast sales and get their name out there more. Nothing wrong with doing that though! Seems they don't have as many distributors as other brands have.


----------



## krazykj03 (Nov 7, 2011)

peanya- i bet they can, but they dont want too. if these LBS are big corp company they would be able to, but since they are just small shops, they are not able to buy 2011 season bikes from BMC like CC did.


----------



## Wilier_speed (Jun 1, 2008)

I tried with the SLR01/ Force deal. The best sale price my LBS could do was over $1000 more than CC.


----------



## jonw9 (May 13, 2010)

jonw9 said:


> Just placed my order today. I was thinking about the Wilier Izalco, then saw this. Current offer of free shipping, and I couldn't pass it up. i hope the wife understands the ~$300 price difference.
> 
> I wish there was a SRAM option though (around this price).


I got the email this morning that the bike shipped today, and should be here Friday.

I placed my order a week ago today, around 10 am EST.


----------



## curt.w (Sep 6, 2011)

I received my RM01 from CC last Friday. The bad news is that, in spite of their assurance that a signature would be required (i.e., they wouldn't leave it at my front door), UPS did leave it in front of my house, in the rain. And I was away on business until Saturday :-( .

Fortunately I was following the UPS tracking link, realized the screw-up, and asked a friend to swing by and pick it up. So I got it from him on Sunday, and the bike is fine. Zero issues with what was delivered or the condition. I haven't ridden it but for around the block a couple of times, adjusting cleats/seat post/stem, but I'm pretty eager to give it a real go.

I hope this (not too awesome) photo comes through okay!


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Looks great. I hope you can move the seatpost up a bit to get the fit right as it's right on the limit there.

UPS are useless.


----------



## B05 (Jul 31, 2011)

> *The bad news is that, in spite of their assurance that a signature would be required (i.e., they wouldn't leave it at my front door), UPS did leave it in front of my house, in the rain. And I was away on business until Saturday :-( .*


Wow. I'd notify CC for the sake of their FUTURE customers. Just send them an email of some sort.

I wouldn't even bother going directly to UPS for this one. They won't care unless something happened to the bike.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeah, the more negative feedback they get about UPS, the fewer future customers will suffer.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Who's at fault? Did CC not tell UPS to require a signature, or did UPS leave it despite the shipper requiring a sig?


----------



## B05 (Jul 31, 2011)

> *What method of shipping do you use? What is the cost?
> 
> For domestic US shipments, we ship exclusively via UPS. We can ship either to your home or office. In fact, most folks prefer having us ship to their office, as there's always someone there to sign for the package. Please note that we instruct UPS to require signatures for Bikes, Frames, Wheels, and Powermeters. Otherwise, they'll drop off all packages without a signature unless you request otherwise. *


yes, it's UPS.


----------



## david58 (Oct 16, 2011)

Yea, you can't really blame CC for that, and UPS won't even shrug if you call them. Just count your blessings it got to you in one piece. Would have been ugly had it been stolen and a supposed "signature" on the UPS record saying it was signed for!


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

david58 said:


> Yea, you can't really blame CC for that, and UPS won't even shrug if you call them. Just count your blessings it got to you in one piece. Would have been ugly had it been stolen and a supposed "signature" on the UPS record saying it was signed for!


Well, CC comped my shipping ($300!) cos it was so slow. I don't know if they chased UPS for the money afterwards. They were interested in my comments on the shipping fiasco.


----------



## jonw9 (May 13, 2010)

It arrived yesterday and I put it together last night. No issue with UPS, as I had it sent to my in-laws who I knew would be home.

Spent <5 minutes on the rollers, and that is about it. Gonna spend a while trying to get things dialed in. Coming from a mountain bike, I am not sure even where to start.

Sorry about the crappy cellphone shot, and the dirty basement.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

I am a fan of the screw-you neon paint.... not too sure about the purple (mauve?) saddle though!


----------



## jonw9 (May 13, 2010)

qatarbhoy said:


> I am a fan of the screw-you neon paint.... not too sure about the purple (mauve?) saddle though!


It is really a dark blue, but the lights/flash make it look purple. I am not fond of the color either. The blue doesn't match either. I have a black Arione (?) I will probably put on, but I will see how this one feels first.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

No worries, I'm one of those people who chooses saddles based on aesthetics first, assthetics second. :thumbsup:


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

You score fashion points for your saddle matching your workstand.


----------



## Colin+M (Mar 22, 2009)

I'll have to post pics of my new baby soon


----------

